# Benzodiazepine Withdrawal, specifically Klonopin.



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking for more specific information about Benzodiazepine withdrawal.

I've read a lot of stuff online. Research, personal accounts, etc. . However none of them are going to provide me the same level of insight as asking here, asking people who share the same condition.

How did it affect you specifically? How long did the worst of the withdrawal symptoms last? How long did it take for you to return to baseline?

I'm dealing with the worst of it at the moment I believe. I'm 53 days in. So about a week less than 2 months in.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

How would you describe the worst?

Two years after quitting I still have heightened anxiety and tinnitus.

The first 5 months I was in survival mode.

Stay strong.


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

There's an online forum called benzobuddies that would be helpful probably for you.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

luctor et emergo said:


> How would you describe the worst?
> 
> Two years after quitting I still have heightened anxiety and tinnitus.
> 
> ...


Well I don't think I really went through what I know to be the worst of benzo withdrawal.

Prior to this I had experienced, on three different occasions, cold turkey Klonopin withdrawal due to either running out of my prescription early, or trying to get off of it. That was by far the worst of it.

It was characterized by EXTREME Depersonalization and Derealization, which caused debilitating anxiety. I found it to be a challenge to meet the delivery man outside of my apartment complex during these times, let alone walk down the street or do anything but sit in my apartment and stew in dissociative anxiety. \

This time, I've been prescribed Lamictal which helps a great deal, but it still can be horrid. Its basically everything I just described with less intensity and the more severe moments become more episodic.



Lostherheart said:


> There's an online forum called benzobuddies that would be helpful probably for you.


Ah I forgot all about benzobuddies. Thanks for the reminder I'm going to check it out again.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I suggest taking ashwagandha,l-theanine and magnesium everyday. I know a lot of people discount supplements, but these are the ones that helped the most when I was going through alcohol withdrawal - same shit, different drug.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

I found L-Theanine the only supplement that helps me become calmer. So yes, recommended for sure.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

freezeup said:


> I suggest taking ashwagandha,l-theanine and magnesium everyday. I know a lot of people discount supplements, but these are the ones that helped the most when I was going through alcohol withdrawal - same shit, different drug.


I'm definitely open to any solution. I've always been wary of supplements though, as I've heard mixed reviews about many.

How much did it help? Yeah benzos and alcohol act on the same receptors. I came off alcohol around the same time I came off benzos.



luctor et emergo said:


> I found L-Theanine the only supplement that helps me become calmer. So yes, recommended for sure.


How well did it work for you?

EDIT: After further research I've come to the conclusion that I don't want to pursue using l-theanine to cope. It is unregulated, so I don't really know what I'd be getting. It is also psychoactive, and I don't want to add that into the mix, as I'm trying to get my brain back to normal functioning.


----------

